# Wlan für Gaming?



## eeasy (6. Februar 2013)

*Wlan für Gaming?*

Hallo,
ich bin umgezogen und habe kein Lankabel ins Zimmer verlegt.
Der Wlan Router steht ca. 4m von meinem Pc entfernt und es ist nur die Tür dazwischen.
Ich habe im Pc eine TP-Link 300mbit Wlan Karte drin.
Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob der Unterschied zu einem Lan Kabel wirklich bedeutend für Online Gaming ist.
Ich zocke CS:GO, CoD, BF etc..
Denn wenn ich ein Lan Kabel in mein Zimmer haben möchte müsste dieses 10-15M lang sein und über den Dachboden verlegt werden. (Muttern ist bestimmt nicht begeistert von meiner Idee, 2 Löcher in die Decken zu böhren etc. )
Wird denn durch ein Lan Kabel nur der Ping verbessert? oder würden das lange Kabel den Vorteil wieder zunichte machen?
Ich habe ansonsten keine Probleme mit Wlan bzgl. Lags, Signalverlust etc.

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. 

MfG eeasy


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wlan für Gaming?*

Du kannst ja mal messen, wie lang die Verzögerung denn ist (einfach mal den Router anpingen).  Für gewöhnlich ist WLAN nicht so empfehlenswert,  aber bei so kurzer Distanz sollte das eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## K3n$! (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wlan für Gaming?*

Hey, 

also ich sag mal, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, dann sollte man immer auf ein LAN Kabel setzen. 
10-15m machen da überhaupt gar nichts aus, selbst wenn es 100m sind, merkst du wahrscheinlich überhaupts nichts. 

Wenn du aktuell ohnehin schon eine Karte drin hast, kannst du ja selbst testen. Die Latenz an sich sollte eigentlich nicht 
steigen, höchstens um Millisekunden im einstelligen Bereich oder Paketloss. Letzteres ist wesentlich störender als die paar ms, 
denn dann fängt es an, Verbindungsaussetzer im Spiel zu produzieren.

Mach doch mal einen Test. Dazu gehst du wie folgt vor:

Windowstaste+R (Ausführen) > cmd > ping -n 5000 [deine Router IP] <mit Enter bestätigen>

Wie du deine Routerip findest:
In der Kommandozeile gibst du "ipconfig/all" ein und suchst nach dem Eintrag "Standardgateway". 
Diese IP nimmst du dann für den Ping-Befehl. 

Wichtig ist am Ende, was dort unten erscheint:


```
Ping-Statistik für ***.***.***.***:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Mittelwert = 0ms
```

So sieht es zum Beispiel bei mir aus (LAN Kabel).


----------



## Chakka_cor (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wlan für Gaming?*

Hi,

ich habe mittlerweile die selbe Karte wie Du und kann Dir beruhigt sagen da ist WLAN kein Problem.

Ich habe vorher gut 3 Jahre mit einem WLAN-Stick CoH, L4D2, BC2 und BF3 gezockt und war da beim Ping immer im oberen drittel ud habe auch nichts von Laggs gemerkt.

Seitdem ich aber die WLAN-Karte habe ist die Signalquai sogar auf 96% gestiegen und das obwohl der Router ein Stockwerk tiefer steht und 2 Wände dazwischen sind.

Ich würde keine Löcher bohren solange die Karte so eine gute Arbeit leistet!


----------



## eeasy (6. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich versuche den Router anzupingen kommt das:

111.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen

Ich habe eine Signalstärke von konstanten 100% und der Ping ist laut Pingtest-net bei 15. Bei CS:GO hab ich laut netgraph immer so 15-30, je nachdem wo der Server halt steht.


----------



## hendrosch (6. Februar 2013)

Passt doch was steht am ende wenn er fertig?

Sollte aber keine Probleme machen nur wenn Pakete verloren gehen steht am Ende.


Eer Ping hängt ja vorallem von deinem Internet ab. also den du in Spielen oder ähnlichem misst.


----------



## Chakka_cor (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wlan für Gaming?*

Was möchtest Du denn da noch besser machen?

Ist doch super und für die Games reicht das locker,  find ich.


----------



## Quppi (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wlan für Gaming?*

das ist super. das bedeutet, dass du nen guten ping hast. ich habe selber wlan und bin aber am äußersten rand mit nem ping von 60 ms und selbst damit hab ich keine probleme. bemerken tu ich die verzögerung ab 80-100 ms beim dota2 spielen und stören tuts ab 100-150ms.


----------



## eeasy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wlan für Gaming?*

Die Frage ist ja nur ob es mit einem Lan Kabel noch andere Vorteile ausser Ping und Signalstärke gibt was Gaming anbelangt.
Es geht mir nur ums Optimum und nicht um "das reicht locker".. Ich hab da so nen kleinen Vogel


----------



## JPW (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wlan für Gaming?*

Die Sache mit dem Kabel ist auch eher ein Gerücht. WLAN ist längst nicht so schlecht wie alle sagen. 
In meinem Bekanntenkreis werde ich nur doof angeguckt wenn ich erkläre dass ich über WLAN zocke. 
Der Router steht im Erdgeschoss und mein PC im ersten Stock. Und zwar nicht direkt darüber! 

In League of Legends habe ich konstant 19-21ms Ping. Speedtest zeigt 19ms an. 
Und das mit einem billigem Router und WLAN-Usb Antenne. 
Mit WLAN lässt sich also sehr gut spielen. Problem bei meinem Internet ist eher der Speed. Große Downloads Nein danke.

Muss eben auch keine FritzBox sein.


----------



## xlacherx (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wlan für Gaming?*

wenn du 4m von dem router weg sitzt würde ich es so lassen.. spaar dir die arbeit.. bei mir geht es zb nur gut über kabel. da min, 4 wände dazwischen sind und ich über wlan nur 20% empfang habe... aber bei dir sollten es ja 100% sein.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wlan für Gaming?*

Solange die Signalstärke und Qualität sehr hoch bzw. perfekt ist und keine Daten verloren gehen, ist der Abstand zum Router egal.

Kleine Rechnung. Angenommen das Signal breitet sich nur mit einem Drittel der Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus, als ca. 100.000.000 m/s.

4m Abstand: 0,04 µs = 0,00004 ms Signallaufdauer
100m Abstand: 1 µs = 0,001 ms 

Das sind Zeiten die ein Mensch nicht wahrnimmt.
Die eventuelle kürzere Signallaufzeit im Kabel bringt also nichts bzw. sind vernachlässigbar gegenüber anderen Einflüssen.

Was WLAN langsamer macht (bei perfektem Signal) sind die Ver- und Entschlüsselungsabläufe. Da sind moderne WLAN-Chips natürlich besser als alte. Mit meinem alten Laptop ging sogar die Übertragungsrate runter bei aktivierter Verschlüsselung (250kb/s statt 1MB/s). Das ist bei modernen Chips natürlich besser geworden.


----------



## Sinyyy (9. April 2022)

Ich wollte mal meinen Erfahrungsbericht mit euch teilen, um den Technikfortschritt von den Jahren bis jetzt mit einzubeziehen:
Ganz früher habe ich über WLAN USB Adapter von Netgear gespielt. Diese sind dann immer überhitzt und man hatte eine schlechte Internetleitung...
Deswegen habe ich dann bis vor kurzem immer über Powerline gespielt. Das lief meistens okay, aber dann auf einmal nicht mehr. Die Download Raten waren plötzlich nur noch bei 5Mbit/s anstatt bei 30-47Mbit/s, die ich davor mit Powerline erreicht habe. Mein Ping war auch extrem schlecht. Teilweise hatte ich in Games einen 200ms Ping.

Da bei mir ein Lan Kabel nicht in Frage kommt habe ich wieder mich bezüglich WLAN informiert. Ich besitze nun das "Intel Desktop Kit WLAN 6 (Gig+)". Diesen M.2/A-E-Key setzt man direkt aufs Mainboard drauf und schraubt die mitgelieferten Antennen an. Ich bin an meine FRITZ!Box 7490 per 5GHz verbunden und ich muss sagen, diese Stabilität und diese Download/Upload Raten sind abnormal gut! Ich besitze eine 50Mbit/s Download Leitung mit einem 10Mbit/s Upload. Ich erreiche in Speedtests von Ookla 49-52Mbit/s im Download und 11,5Mbit/s im Upload!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier mal die Ping Werte zum Router und meine Downloadgeschwindigkeiten. Also besser geht es halt wirklich nicht.
Testumgebung:
- ca. 4,5m Luftlinie von PC Antenne zum Router
- Mehrfamilienhaus: ca. 6 weitere 5GHz Netze waren online
- 5x weitere Endgeräte waren zum Testzeitpunk am Router verbunden, wurden jedoch nicht genutzt


Fazit:
Ich muss echt sagen das man heutzutage über WLAN spielen kann. Natürlich sollte man wenn man E-Sportler ist auf LAN setzen, aber fast jede andere Person kann ohne Probleme WLAN benutzen. Ich empfehle aber nicht billige USB WLAN Adapter zu kaufen, sondern einfach das oben genannte Kit bzw. das neuste Kit von Intel sich zu holen und zu benutzen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. April 2022)

Ich nutze ab und zu auch WLAN.

Desktop PC: B550 Gaming Carbon Wifi mit 600Mbit/50Mbit

Laptop: AX200 mit 450-650Mbit/50Mbit.

Auch bei geringeren Datenraten (Energiesparmodus) habe ich auch in Online Shootern keine Probleme, da sich der Ping selten erhöht (max 60ms).

Router:
Fritzbox 6490 Cable/Asus rt-ac88u, je nach Bedarf. Funken beide im 2,4/5ghz Netz.

Beide per Kabel an eine Fritzbox 6591 Cable mit Docsis (1000Mbit/50Mbit) angeschlossen.

Nur mit der Verbindung zum Nachbarn gibt's Probleme. 7 Meter durch 2 Wände resultieren in  weniger als 50 Mbit.

Aber da sind die Engeräte vielleicht zu alt/zu günstig.


----------

